# Trailer Skirting Replacement



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, so as I posted a month and a half ago, I had a little run in with a concrete post that took out the aluminum lower skirting. Well, I just completed the fix and I can report it was very easy. 1.5 hours with probably 20 minutes of that photography. Anyway, for anyone else wanting to tackle a project like this, here are a link to the pictures: Skirting Repair

Everyone have a good weekend!!!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

What was the cost for the pre-bent aluminum panel?

Bill


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Nice Job !!









Ed


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Well done Nathan. Im glad your local...Im sure ill be runningin to something sooner or later and be looking for some expert help!


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Looks great!







I had the passenger side wheels come off last year (long story) and damaged the skirting. I banged mine out using some tools. Looks OK, but a full repair looks even better. Nice to know that it is not hard to do.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Sweet. Very nice job. I can see having to do that some time down the road as the aluminum skirt seems to be one of the weakest points of the tt. I almost bend it every time I pull a dump handle or do anything underneath. Did the dealer order the skirting for you and can you tell us the total cost?

Scott


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

NAH - its easier just to trade the old one in, get a new one, and let the dealer fix it...or not....like we did!









Looks great, Nathan. I'm sure we'll be relying on these photos at some point in the future (our trading days are over







)


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

The total for the skirting shipped to my house was ~$175. Over half of that was shipping







. I contacted Holman who I had bought it from and they were very helpful. 
As you can see in the picts, they cut it large and shipped it well protected. I cut it with tin snips and a utility knife. The knife works the best, but final trimming was done with the snips.

My old skirting was torn, but if you have it in one piece, it is even easier because you can use the old piece as a full template (mine got me 90% there).


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Great job!









My bunkroom slide got caught on an open closet door. The door stopped the slide, by the hydraulic ram pushed brackets into a side skirt and left a nice scar.









Bent steel brackets and deformed skirt, but I the thin closet door came through without a scratch









Thanks for the info


----------

